# Very very strange problem



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Timber Jockey said:


> Check the lug screws on your main, where the "legs" or hydro wires come into your unit, and are attached to the main panel, just before the main breaker. Could be one leg is just a little loose. Had that happen to an older home once. Lost power to half the house. No breakers were thrown. I noticed the wiring was , of all things, aluminum! I tightened the three lugs..and..Eureka!!!! POWER RESTORED!! If you are not sure of your electrical abilities, call a licensed wire jockey to check it out for you.
> 
> -T.J. -


This is about as dangerous advice as I have ever seen. 
You neglected to mention that these conductors and terminations are NOT fused or switched. NO ONE without the proper experience should be messing with these terminations live. 


I am dumbfounded as to all the non-electrical professionals giving advice in this thread.  :sad:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I haven't said a work Pete. :whistling


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

Timber Jockey said:


> Check the lug screws on your main, where the "legs" or hydro wires come into your unit, and are attached to the main panel, just before the main breaker. Could be one leg is just a little loose. Had that happen to an older home once. Lost power to half the house. No breakers were thrown. I noticed the wiring was , of all things, aluminum! I tightened the three lugs..and..Eureka!!!! POWER RESTORED!! If you are not sure of your electrical abilities, call a licensed wire jockey to check it out for you.
> 
> -T.J. -


This is just plain foolish, dangerous, horrible, and inaccurate advice on several levels. Safety?  Lost leg? No way. Aluminum wire? Whoopdee do. 


To anybody that thinks asking for electrical advice online is a good idea refer this post as your example as to why it is not.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

I think that someone can ask for advice on the off-chance it was something basic. After that, however, you should call a professional. And yes, that was some pretty bad advice.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Timber Jockey said:


> Check the lug screws on your main, where the "legs" or hydro wires come into your unit, and are attached to the main panel, just before the main breaker. Could be one leg is just a little loose. Had that happen to an older home once. Lost power to half the house. No breakers were thrown. I noticed the wiring was , of all things, aluminum! I tightened the three lugs..and..Eureka!!!! POWER RESTORED!! If you are not sure of your electrical abilities, call a licensed wire jockey to check it out for you.


If you did that without insulated tools you're not too smart.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

avguy said:


> If you did that without insulated tools you're not too smart.


Not smart and very lucky!!! Back to that math of 9 from earlier replies, 9lives down to 8!!!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*really....*

I am shocked that no one mentioned this possible solution..

the JOHNSON 9.362 flux capasitor..... it's so obviouse...:whistling 

the solution to everything....:shifty:

B.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pete's right.*



Speedy Petey said:


> ... I am dumbfounded as to all the non-electrical professionals giving advice in this thread...


Guilty as charged. Sorry Pete.

This is not a trade to not take lightly. People can die if the electrical work is preformed incorrectly and a ticket electrician needs to preform all the work. As a general contractor here in Vancouver we see countless examples of really bad work. These repairs and upgrades from a "Pro Sparky" can be banged out in no time.

In the electrical suppliers I shop at here in Vancouver you need to ask for exactly what you want and the clerks do not offer up any code or recommendations - only "yes we have it. How many?" Not - "you can use a number 14/2 wire for a bedroom circuit".

If you rent your basement of your private home you may not be allowed by law to alter any heating circuits or any part of the rental units electrical. There is just so much to learn and it's the years of apperenticship that teaches our "Sparkies" the ropes and how to do this trade safely.

Treat every job as if your kids would be having a sleep over. Keep it tight.

And for the love of God do not ask at your local building supply store. Call three electrical suppliers and ask for 3 good names. I bet 2-3 of these mens names overlap in your town and those would be the first few men/women I call...

JW


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Most of my trade is not even life or death, but I won't tell you what or how many you need. You need to know that before you walk through the door, because my main response will always be, "2 truckloads of white portland ($10,000), or whatever your contractor tells you you need".

Now with contractors or architects I know it is different, but not for walkins.


----------



## 6tring (Mar 27, 2010)

*Timber Jockey*: Ya thats exactly what I was gonna do because when ya know, grab that end, I think the blue one, lick my fingers and the bare wire, and then piss on the live receptacle, ya know.......*WOW ARE YOU SERIOUS?*

_DOUBLEOH7, ELECTRICMANSCOT, MRMIKE, JOHNFRWHIPPLE, 1MANCREW_

DING DING DING :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

There was a loose connection in my sons bedroom receptacle that had nothing plugged into it.?

I took advice (I believe from John) and traced all the breakers and labeled them accordingly. As I stated earlier the person before had it all wrong, sloppy and in pencil. The electrician was happy about that and his happiness brushed off on me and made me happy. O.K. thats starting to sound a little weird lol.

I showed him to the receptacle that the space heater was plugged into and it was fine. So then he went back into the basement and followed everything to a junction box ? and came back up. He then stated that he was going to start opening all the recp. covers 1 by 1 to see if there was an open on 1 of em.

He took a gamble and started in my sons room and when he removed the cover it made the recp. jiggle a bit which caused all the lights to come on.

WOOT WOOT!!

The day before he was at a customers house with the exact same problem and was there for 4 hrs. trying to find the open in a huge house. 

So from the time he got here till he left was a little over 1/2 hr.

Thank you ALL very much for all of your input and concern for my safety, its truly appreciated.


----------

